# M3 - Polished Wheels



## scrob (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi all, I have an M3 with polished wheels which look like so:










Now, I haven't got a clue whether they are lacquered or not.

My problem is that although they are quite shiney, they are far from the "mirror" finish I am looking for  I do not fancy a refurb as they are still in good nick, and I know with the right cleaning products they should come up well.

Some people tell me to use Autosol, others say it will destroy them.. I just don't know. I gave them a quick polish with Zymol (£15 green bottle from Hellfrauds) but it did bugger all really.

HELP NEEDED!!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey scrob you could try Mothers Mag & Aluminium polish it's absolutely crackin stuff............and works great on exhausts aswell :thumb:

Check the link: -

http://www.crystalclean.ltd.uk/products/products4.htm

Or

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOTHERS-Mag-A...36647QQcategoryZ72201QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

if there laquered then a normal paint cleaner should do it (possibly claying may help too) , if there polished metal then try megs metal polish


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

When you used the £15 Zymol polish, did the cloth turn black at all? If so, they're not clear coated and you'll want to go at them with a metal polish like the Mothers one suggested, or something like NXT All Metal Polysh. If they are clearcoated, then anything will do really!

Ben


----------



## scrob (Jan 18, 2006)

Nope, didn't seem to go black at all so I guess they must have a coating of something on them. I have seen other people's come up with an almost mirror like finish, mine are just crap!!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

scrob said:


> Nope, didn't seem to go black at all so I guess they must have a coating of something on them. I have seen other people's come up with an almost mirror like finish, mine are just crap!!


them wheels of your are lacquered scrob, u need to wet and dry the laquer off first before you can polish the alloy its self, however the metal with then corrode, and every few days you will have to autosol them, this is what golden ferret did with his vectra, and what MOK did with his speedlines on the corsa.

OR you could polish them up and get them re-laquered


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have a word with Myxa (Jus Wheels in the trader section).
He's the daddy when it comes to polished rims


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels*

Hi, if you can see a light haze/deep clear coat and the rims,they are lacquered, so you can use most wheel cleaning products to clean them.
Other wise only soapy water and meg's nxt metal polish.
Here is a picture of a polished rim, you may now see the difference,
Thanks mark


----------



## scrob (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah Im nearly sure they must be lacquered...

Since they "probably" haven't seen a good cleaning in ages, I'll take them off and give them a light T-Cut first to take out any crap stuck to the lacquer, then give them the Meguiars Deep Crystal treatment. Should hopefully come up a bit better


----------



## JKing (Jan 19, 2006)

Similar finish to mine which is polished edge with laquer over the top to protect them so unless you want to strip the laquer off you wont get the mirror finish your're after. 
Can still get a shiny finish using AG SRP topped with sealant.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Strip the laquer and get it sparkly like Myxa! They could do with a refurb so you may aswell go for the full effect mate!:thumb:


----------

